# Anyone ever do any gigging down Fort Morgan Rd



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Im about to head over to Orange Beach last min. thing I was wondering if anyone has done any wade gigging around Fort Morgan Rd. Or Orange Beach thanks Frank


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Ft morgan*

Afrernoon GiggaMon
Ft Morgan can be great if you can get the water right.
These West winds are the worst kind . Water clarity this year has been the worst I've seen. Things get better in the Fall and the area called the Pines is your best bet.My largest fish ever came from the Ferry Dock at the fort and weighed 9.5 lbs. Checked the water last week and there was 0 visibility.
Good Luck
I've seen an army of waders in Orange Beach around the islands//Robinson and Bird.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info Bamafan611 after hearing about the dirty water I decided to go to another spot where I ended up getting 7 nice ones sunday night,:thumbsup: should have pics up tonight. Frank


----------

